# I have 10 orders available of Kefir Grains $5 each



## romysbaskets

I have 10 orders available of Kefir grains. Shipping is $2.50 and these will come in food sealer bags, sealed and then a ziploc bag and then a bubble mailer. They will process a pint of milk but within a short time multiply to process a quart!

I accept paypal, concealed cash, money orders or checks.

Paypal addy is [email protected] 

Kefir is an amazing source of Probiotics and you would need up to 6 servings of yogurt to come close to the amount of probiotics in one serving. Once you get your starter Kefir grains, with proper care you will never need to get them again...endless supply of healthy yummy Kefir made by you, simple to make and much better tasting. Your own Kefir is more nutritious then storebought which they use a powdered culture to make commercially. 

With the current weather and road conditions, I am mailing items once a week.


----------



## Lindafisk

I would love one order.....paypaling you now! Is that even a word?  Pay...pal...ing!


----------



## Smoke_Adam

Sent via paypal just now for one order. THank you!


----------



## romysbaskets

Lindafisk said:


> I would love one order.....paypaling you now! Is that even a word?  Pay...pal...ing!


 Will them sent out this week. Thank you! My happy pack needs thinning!



Smoke_Adam said:


> Sent via paypal just now for one order. THank you!


I will get yours sent out this week, thank you! These little guys want to travel!


----------



## motdaugrnds

I can attest to the quality of Romy's kefir grains. I've used some I got from her for quite awhile and they make great tasting milk!


----------



## Helena

will this make the same as you buy in the stores..?? and Ok with raw goats milk to use..??


----------



## romysbaskets

Helena said:


> will this make the same as you buy in the stores..?? and Ok with raw goats milk to use..??


'''

It will work great with raw Goats milk but...it will be better than what you buy in the store! More creamy, higher in probiotics because they boil that kefir milk that is produced by powdered kefir culture in the store. What you make yourself is different and you control how long you let it process your goats milk which affects flavor. A 3 day processing will make it tart for instance. These Kefir Grains can last your lifetime if you care for them! The kefir milk in the stores is expensive and not nearly as good as what you can make with your fresh goats milk....I am wishing I had that!


----------



## romysbaskets

5 orders left! Thank you for rehoming these little guys!


----------



## romysbaskets

Just two orders left!

Thanks folks!


----------



## sniper69

paypal sent for 1 order of Kefir grains. I screwed up on the payment amount when I first sent paypal, so sent more through paypal to cover the rest of the amount along with paypal fees.
Thanks again.


----------



## romysbaskets

sniper69 said:


> paypal sent for 1 order of Kefir grains. I screwed up on the payment amount when I first sent paypal, so sent more through paypal to cover the rest of the amount along with paypal fees.
> Thanks again.


Thank you! I received it and will be shipping yours out asap. 

*One order left!*


----------



## romysbaskets

All paid Kefir Grain orders were sent. I do want to provide a basic care instruction here:

Strain your Kefir grains from the shipping liquid with a fine mesh strainer. Add to a pint of whole milk (cow or goats milk) leaving 2 inches of air space and set loosely covered on a counter at room temperature. Within 24 hours, if the milk is not thickened the first time, don't worry, simply strain the Kefir grains out again and dump the first batch of liquid. It can take a few times to reactivate the Kefir Grains. Add milk again to the Kefir grains and let sit another 24 hours loosely covered. Once your batch thickens and it should this time, use that thickened milk once strained for smoothies, sour cream replacement, anywhere you would yogurt, make dressing and even cheese. Add whole milk to the Kefir grains again and let sit 24 hours. You can let the milk ferment longer than 24 hours to get a stronger more tart flavor. 3 days is all I recommend for this and the product produced will have an alcohol content of 1.5% approx. Keep in mind if you must stay away from alcohol and simply process daily.  Any time you need to take a break or want a weekend trip...simply refridgerate the Kefir grains in fresh milk for a week tightly covered...I have done this for two weeks but no longer...

Each order contains a lot of grains but they are smaller. These multiply very fast and you will be able to share them soon.


----------



## romysbaskets

Sold out!

In one month or less, I should be able to offer more. You can pm me, write on this page or email me if you wish to reserve an order. 

Thank you so much for the orders, happy little Kefirs are flying out the door...hehehe:nanner:


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Romy, I want to reserve a batch for next time. Did the Paypal just now.

Peg


----------



## romysbaskets

PNP Katahdins said:


> Romy, I want to reserve a batch for next time. Did the Paypal just now.
> 
> Peg


I will ship the Happy Little Travelers on Monday so they get there without a weekend stay at the post office. 

Thank you!

Wow, these Kefir Grains are quite happy, guess I have *4 more orders available!*


----------



## motdaugrnds

I must attest to the fact your happy kefir grains are quite FAT at my house!


----------



## jnesmith777

Do u still have any available


----------



## romysbaskets

Thank you motdaugrnds! I am so glad you are still doing Kefir!



jnesmith777 said:


> Do u still have any available


Yes I do! I can cover your order and one more just came in on PM. I am pm'ing you!

*2 more orders left* for now and yes, I can list these every month.  I drink healthy kefir every day and heads up on the benefits besides good digestion, to trimming up a little as it fine tunes your system....also this one...I have not had a cold in years! I am out in Colorado where my family has caught colds, flu etc, extreme weather changes...50 to 60 degrees in a day is not unusual, last week it hit 70 and yesterday it was 7 degrees with over a foot of snow..LOL... I have just taken care of my family and skipped the cold/flu they have. I am where I am exposed to a lot more people so this was a good test for that. I really feel that Kefir honestly boosts your immune system!


----------



## romysbaskets

*1 order left for now,* however I will be offering these regularly! Pm or reserve them on my page if you want to be notified on the next batch.  They are shipped fresh, not frozen and travel very well, triple packed in a sealed food bag, ziploc bag and then a padded mailer. 

Thank you folks, happy little guys going out again!


----------



## jnesmith777

Ok I will send the payment tonight


----------



## jnesmith777

They r paid for thank you so much


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

Romy......do you have any grains left?


----------



## romysbaskets

GeorgiaGirl said:


> Romy......do you have any grains left?


Hey Georgia Girl!

I have the one order left, all three folks who pm'd me are reserved. 

Would you like the last one?

Thank you!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

yes, please 
I'll jump on over and paypal the money. 

Thanks


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

Ok.. You should be getting an email soon. Thanks a bunch


----------



## romysbaskets

GeorgiaGirl said:


> Ok.. You should be getting an email soon. Thanks a bunch


Got it, thanks so much right back...

At this time provided the other two pms finalize their orders, I am out of Kefir Grains to rehome for a bit. I will update this thread when I have more available. 

Thanks so much folks! :nanner: Happy little guys shipping out!

Feel free to pm me or post on this thread if you want me to reserve orders out of my next batch.


----------



## romysbaskets

Received a pmt from Tonya....please pm your addy?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

Just did.


----------



## romysbaskets

All orders went out, hurray. ... Another storm on its way.


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Romy, my happy little travelers want to go back home - it was COLD in that mailbox for five hours! I brought them in the house, fortunately the package wasn't frozen yet. They are in the refrigerator for now, warming up.

Thanks for the bonus package, too! 

Peg


----------



## romysbaskets

PNP Katahdins said:


> Romy, my happy little travelers want to go back home - it was COLD in that mailbox for five hours! I brought them in the house, fortunately the package wasn't frozen yet. They are in the refrigerator for now, warming up.
> 
> Thanks for the bonus package, too!
> 
> Peg


So glad they are finding great homes! You are very welcome. They can handle some cold. They may take another day to reactivate...wake up sleepy ones.


----------



## romysbaskets

I have *two more orders ready* for next week...They must love my home.....major multiplying going on.


----------



## Traci Ann

I would be interested in both orders. Can you PM me your info so I can get you your funds.


----------



## romysbaskets

Traci Ann said:


> I would be interested in both orders. Can you PM me your info so I can get you your funds.


They are reserved for you and I sent a pm. 

*Out of Kefir Grains for now....check back in a few weeks or so. 
*
Thank you everyone for rehoming these live Kefir Grains. With proper care, you will never need to replace them and can they will multiply for you which allows sharing or rehoming of yours. :nanner: There are few things more beneficial to your health than this on a daily basis. Building up the healthy probiotics in your tummy not only fine tunes digestion and keeps it running smoothly which assists with weight loss, it strengthens your immune system as well.


----------



## Traci Ann

They came! Thank you for my yummies and the goodie!


----------



## romysbaskets

Traci Ann said:


> They came! Thank you for my yummies and the goodie!


You are so welcome!


----------



## SueMc

The kefir these grains make is very good!


----------



## romysbaskets

SueMc said:


> The kefir these grains make is very good!


Thank you for posting about your happy kefir grains...you must be taking good care of them! 

I have at least *3 more orders now ready yet again* and I mailed out paid orders...

Wow, these are just the happiest little guys!


----------



## romysbaskets

I have 4 more orders available of happy little kefir babies looking for new homes!


----------



## romysbaskets

There *one more order ready* after I fill the most recent 5! Every time I strain them, I have more and more! This makes a wonderful gift for someone to better their health or someone elses. They will live as long as you take care of them...you will never need new ones if you do but accidents do happen. If for any reason you need replacements, I usually have orders available weekly now that I increased the kefir decanter I have them in.


----------



## romysbaskets

I am mailing out 9 orders and I have....

10 ORDERS AVAILABLE..HELP????


----------



## cc-rider

We are gone for long weekends a lot. Can this be frozen?


----------



## cc-rider

Also, can you please share a smoothie recipe in which you'd use Kefir? I'm intrigued by it, but have never tried it.


----------



## romysbaskets

cc-rider said:


> We are gone for long weekends a lot. Can this be frozen?


Kefir Milk is easily frozen however the Kefir grains don't respond that well to being frozen repeatedly. This said, you can leave Kefir grains in milk on your counter for three days at around 70ish degrees (when I do this, I toss the strained milk and process another batch) or you can place your kefir in milk in your fridge for those long weekends with no issues.  You won't have to ever freeze them if you refridge them instead. They can be in the fridge for a week at a time. However longer than that can affect them adversely. When taking Kefir with grains in it out of the fridge, taste to make sure you like the kefir milk after straining. It can get tart in the fridge for 3 days. 



cc-rider said:


> Also, can you please share a smoothie recipe in which you'd use Kefir? I'm intrigued by it, but have never tried it.


Banana/Berry Smoothie Recipe:

One half banana
8 frozen blueberries
3 small frozen strawberries
quart sized strained Kefir Milk
Honey or organic sugar or stevia to taste
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extact

If you wanted to extend this smoothie or make it more banana/berry filled. Go ahead and add more berries or more banana or both. 

It takes just a couple minutes to toss this into the blender and they are yummy! To make it colder, add a cube or two of ice if desired. 

I always use frozen fruit, I freeze my bananas for this also so I can skip the ice. Bananas can be frozen right in their skin. Then when using them from frozen, a little warm water loosens the skin, easily peeled and the inside is always perfect.


----------



## futurepharmgirl

Do you have any available? Thank you


----------



## romysbaskets

I have another 10 orders available, oh my!


----------



## moorethemerrier

I'll take some!!! Sending $7.50.

I have wanted to try water kefir but I want to order grsins from a reliable source. Recommendations?


----------



## romysbaskets

moorethemerrier said:


> I'll take some!!! Sending $7.50.
> 
> I have wanted to try water kefir but I want to order grsins from a reliable source. Recommendations?


Thank you for your order!

I will check with a friend who was doing Water Kefir. I am very careful myself about where a culture comes from! I will have paid orders sent out first thing Monday morning so none of these little guys have a weekend stay at the post office. 

*6 ORDERS LEFT! 
*


----------



## romysbaskets

Kefir Biscuit Recipe...delicious, light and flaky!

Place oven temperature on bake, 450

This is very fast. 

Mix the dry below, then add the wet like butter but use cold kefir. Mix as little as possible. Roll out on a floured surface with a lightly floured rolling pin. Cut with a cookie cutter style or you can also use this for drop biscuits. 

1.5 cups of flour unbleached plus sprinkle flour on the surface you are rolling on plus the Rolling Pin.
3 oz of butter warm is fine as long but mix it in first before adding Kefir Milk
1 tsp of sugar
0.75 tsp of salt 
3 tsp of baking powder
1 cup of cold Kefir Milk

I use a canning ring to make big biscuits, this recipe made 8 of those. You could get a dozen small biscuits out of this. Totally yummy with butter and honey...oh my. Or you can make breakfast style sandwiches with sausage or bacon, egg or cheese inside them. You can mix whole grain flour with unbleached flour also. 

Bake for 8 to 10 minutes on a baking pan, you can line it if you want with waxed paper or parchment paper. 

I will start adding Kefir Recipes on this page as requested.


----------



## romysbaskets

Blueberry Coffee Cake...

Set oven on 375 bake 45 mins, check with a knife in center, when it comes out clean.  

Mix all dry ingredients below and then add the wet. I put mine in a large glass pie pan. 

2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 cup coconut oil or oil of choice (if you sub a different liquid oil, use 1/2 cup of Kefir first and then adjust it. Coconut oil was a solid.
3/4 cup raw sugar or honey etc
1 egg
1 cup Kefir milk
1 1/2 cups frozen blueberries work fine or fresh.

Now for the struesal topping!

Mix ingredients below til crumbly. Then spoon it on top of the cake before you bake it. 

1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 cup butter, softened

I let mine bake a full 45 mins in Colorado. In lower altitudes, adjust accordingly. I have only made this recipe here.


----------



## moorethemerrier

Received my grains today! (And the red rooibos!) Thank you! 

Any info from your friend with water kefir?


----------



## romysbaskets

moorethemerrier said:


> Received my grains today! (And the red rooibos!) Thank you!
> 
> Any info from your friend with water kefir?


You are very welcome! She is not doing water kefir anymore. I will check with one more tonight. I will pm you the info if the other lady has them.


----------



## futurepharmgirl

Received mine too. Thank you!!


----------



## romysbaskets

futurepharmgirl said:


> Received mine too. Thank you!!


You are very welcome!


----------



## romysbaskets

I have 10 more orders ready to go!


----------



## beahold

Hi Romy

I'm glad you are doing this again. I'm new to doing this. I think my private E mail is turned on... So here goes. I would like Two orders of Keifer grains. 

Also, do you have any of the red poppy seeds left? Thanks.

I'm off to try sending you my address in an E mail, and to try the pay pal thing. 

Beahold


----------



## kidsnchix

I'd like some if you have any left.


----------



## romysbaskets

beahold said:


> Hi Romy
> 
> I'm glad you are doing this again. I'm new to doing this. I think my private E mail is turned on... So here goes. I would like Two orders of Keifer grains.
> 
> Also, do you have any of the red poppy seeds left? Thanks.
> 
> I'm off to try sending you my address in an E mail, and to try the pay pal thing.
> 
> Beahold


My email is [email protected] or [email protected] I didn't receive your email but there is no hurry.  



kidsnchix said:


> I'd like some if you have any left.


I pm'd you! Thank you. 

*Have a lovely Christmas holiday and a Happy New Year everyone!
*


----------



## Bettacreek

Do you have any available? I got some switched to sheep milk, but then ran out of sheep milk and ended up neglecting them, lol. I'll stick to cow milk this time, and not abuse them.


----------



## romysbaskets

Bettacreek said:


> Do you have any available? I got some switched to sheep milk, but then ran out of sheep milk and ended up neglecting them, lol. I'll stick to cow milk this time, and not abuse them.


Yes just a few orders at this time, I am pm'ing you!


----------



## kidsnchix

Thank you , Romy for the kefir grains. I'm enjoying using them.


----------



## DustyOpal

Do you happen to have any at this time?


----------



## romysbaskets

DustyOpal said:


> Do you happen to have any at this time?


I sure do, one order is available after I sent some off this week. You can pm me or email me. I will reserve it for you. 

I accept money orders, concealed cash, checks or paypal. 

Thank you!


----------



## romysbaskets

I have 4 more Kefir grain orders ready for rehoming!:banana:


----------



## romysbaskets

2 Orders left for now~


----------



## sharkerbaby

I got my Kefir grains today! Thank you Romy! They are in their jars doing what they do, hopefully this time tomorrow I'll be enjoying some home grown kefir. :banana:


----------



## romysbaskets

sharkerbaby said:


> I got my Kefir grains today! Thank you Romy! They are in their jars doing what they do, hopefully this time tomorrow I'll be enjoying some home grown kefir. :banana:


When they are mailed, they go dormant. They have to "re-activate" so it may take a few milk changes before you get Kefir milk, first time let sit two days if you want, then strain (toss the first batch if it is not thickened) and do it again. A little cream or half and half helps speed it up.  You can also put them in pint sized jars at first to save milk until they are doing their job!

You are so welcome!


----------



## sharkerbaby

ahhh, thanks for the tips! I used organic whole milk but will add some cream during next batch to get a better kick start.

Also, thanks for the bonus! Sounds wonderful and will probably make it this weekend.


----------



## Maggie

Romy, PLEASE tell me you have kefir grains left! I accidently poured mine down the drain the other day! I'm almost devastated


----------



## romysbaskets

Maggie said:


> Romy, PLEASE tell me you have kefir grains left! I accidently poured mine down the drain the other day! I'm almost devastated


I have one more!  You can pm me or email me:

[email protected]


----------



## romysbaskets

*I have two more orders available!*

I try to mail these on Mondays when I can first class. The cost is: 

$5 plus $3 shipping first class with tracking I send back your way. 

Thank you and have a lovely day!


----------



## DustyOpal

I have had my grains for two months now and I just love them! So easy to care for and and they multiply quickly....I've already been able to share with a friend. Thank you so much Romy!


----------



## romysbaskets

DustyOpal said:


> I have had my grains for two months now and I just love them! So easy to care for and and they multiply quickly....I've already been able to share with a friend. Thank you so much Romy!


You are so welcome! I am happy to hear you are enjoying the health benefits!


----------



## romysbaskets

*8 more orders available now~*


----------



## RavenHawk Farms

I was so happy to hear that you had some grains available!
I've just about got the goat kids weaned, so I'm able to keep more of the milk for myself and hubby. Soooo looking forward to some fresh goat milk kefir. It's been a few long years! 
Thanks for the quick response.....you're a gem! 

Leanna


----------



## romysbaskets

RavenHawk Farms said:


> I was so happy to hear that you had some grains available!
> I've just about got the goat kids weaned, so I'm able to keep more of the milk for myself and hubby. Soooo looking forward to some fresh goat milk kefir. It's been a few long years!
> Thanks for the quick response.....you're a gem!
> 
> Leanna


You are very welcome Leanna! I love having my Kefir smoothie every morning. When I skip it, I have to have one later in the day. Sometimes I let it go two days but that is not very often. I use the Kefir for dressing, baking, in place of sour cream or buttermilk. You can always skim the thickened milk after two days and make sure you remove the Kefir grains from it to make a spreadable cheese. The liguid at the bottom can be used for something else. I would miss it also if I didn't have it!


----------



## RavenHawk Farms

Hi Romy,
Can you tell me if the kefir grains shipped, please? 
Thanks &#128523;


----------



## romysbaskets

RavenHawk Farms said:


> Hi Romy,
> Can you tell me if the kefir grains shipped, please?
> Thanks &#128523;


Hi! Your mailed payment came mid week so I needed to wait til Monday mailing. I am very careful in mailing them, always trying to do this on Mondays if I can. I will pm you your tracking!


----------



## RavenHawk Farms

romysbaskets said:


> Hi! Your mailed payment came mid week so I needed to wait til Monday mailing. I am very careful in mailing them, always trying to do this on Mondays if I can. I will pm you your tracking!


Sounds great! Thanks, again!


----------



## romysbaskets

I will be moving in a week back to WA. For now I can't ship new orders but will post on this page when they are available again. I imagine by mid July.


----------



## GG

I sent you a private message hoping you will have an abundance of kefir grains soon. If not, please put me on your list for the next batch looking for a new home. Thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets

GG said:


> I sent you a private message hoping you will have an abundance of kefir grains soon. If not, please put me on your list for the next batch looking for a new home. Thanks!


I pm'd you back! Oh yes...I have a lot available now. Apparently they loved moving back as much as I did!

*10 orders available AGAIN!*


----------



## GG

Thank you Romy! My happy kefir grains arrived today and are sitting in a clean jar with fresh whole milk. I hope they are as excited as I am!


----------



## jnesmith777

I would like some if they are still available.


----------



## romysbaskets

GG said:


> Thank you Romy! My happy kefir grains arrived today and are sitting in a clean jar with fresh whole milk. I hope they are as excited as I am!


You are so welcome! Sorry I didn't see this. How is it going with your Kefir?



jnesmith777 said:


> I would like some if they are still available.


I always have a lot of Kefir grains! I pm'd you!

*I must have 20 more starts available?* :runforhills:


----------



## jnesmith777

I pm'd u back. Payment was made.


----------



## jnesmith777

Hello i pmed a u a few times and payment was made! did u receive it? Where they shipped? Is everything ok?


----------



## romysbaskets

jnesmith777 said:


> Hello i pmed a u a few times and payment was made! did u receive it? Where they shipped? Is everything ok?


Pmt made, kefir grains shipped.


----------



## jnesmith777

Oh thank u so much. My wife really needs these right now


----------



## romysbaskets

jnesmith777 said:


> Oh thank u so much. My wife really needs these right now


You are so welcome! I slipped a pack of Nettle seeds in there too. Did you get them yet? I didn't check the tracking...been running my tail off at work.


----------



## Jennifer L.

Thanks for the grains, Romy! They came through the mail like champs and took right off in new milk! Tastes great, too.


----------



## GrannyCarol

I'm interested in some, how do I order them exactly? Thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets

GrannyCarol said:


> I'm interested in some, how do I order them exactly? Thanks!


Hey Carol I will pm you the options.  Easy to get them


----------



## Jlynnp

Romy could you please pm me the info for ordering the grains as well. Thanks


----------



## romysbaskets

Jlynnp said:


> Romy could you please pm me the info for ordering the grains as well. Thanks


Sure and thank you. Pming you now.


----------



## rainedaze

I would love to order some kefirs once you have some available. Thank you!!


----------



## romysbaskets

I have a lot available right now!


----------



## GrannyCarol

My kefir is here! I'll be straining them and adding them to some milk here in a few minutes. I read up the thread and I'll add some cream to them too.


----------



## Wildwood

When you get more, I'd like some...thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets

Wildwood said:


> When you get more, I'd like some...thanks!


Just pm'd you. Sorry went out of town last week and had to work when I got back. Couldn't check in for messages here. My phone wouldn't let me open them.


----------



## Wildwood

Not a problem...I just sent funds through paypal and can't wait to get started on the kefir again...thank you!


----------



## How Do I

Looking for some if you still have some available @romysbaskets Thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets

How Do I said:


> Looking for some if you still have some available @romysbaskets Thanks!


Thank you for your order. A storm knocked out power and I am sorry they got delayed. I do my best to ship on Mondays. This prevents them getting stuck for weekend stays... I messaged you on next week and glad that works for you. I always have Kefir grains! Once you get them, they will multiply for you so please send on the happy travelers to friends and family. For those who want to try freezing that works for extras too but they don't like to be frozen that long. I would say 3 to 6 months. Storing extras in the fridge on the other hand...is longer than I ever thought! A month in the fridge and they can still be viable. I don't do that with mine but my sister did and they were fine! 

KEFIR GRAINS ARE AVAILABLE EVERY WEEK.


----------



## Marysgoats

Romy you got extra kefir grains? Mary


----------



## romysbaskets

Marysgoats said:


> Romy you got extra kefir grains? Mary


HI Mary! I can send some to you in about week. Pm me if you want an order. Thank you!


----------

